# Studium / Ausbildung Fachinformatiker



## Zyko77 (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

an alle Fachinformatiker und studierte Informatiker! Ich bitte um eure Erfahrungen!

Ich sehne mich nach einem Einstieg in den IT-Bereich. Nach ca. 60 nicht besonders erfolgreichen Bewerbungen, die sich natürlich auch x-tausend Leute angeschaut haben, auf eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker, habe ich keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann. Leider habe ich nur eine äußerst mittelmäßige Mittlere Reife, da ich damals einfach noch nicht wusste wie wichtig es ist, sich in der Schule anzustrengen, wenn man später mal mehr verdienen will als 1600€ netto für eine 60h Woche. Mittlerweile verfluche ich mich, dass ich nur eine 3-jährige Ausbildung in der Lebensmittelbranche gemacht habe, in der ich nicht mehr arbeiten will. Meine Arbeitszeugnisse sind alle sehr gut, aber meistens zählt bei einer Bewerbung für eine Ausbildung nur meine 8 Jahre alte, schulische Leistungsbewertung.

Habe zudem auch oft gehört, dass man nach der Ausbildung etwas perspektivlos ist, wenn man nicht übernommen wird?

Habe mich mittlerweile auch über ein Fernstudium informiert, was aufgrund beruflichem Stress und logistischen Belangen weit praktischer und leichter für mich wäre als ein Studium vor Ort. Und vielleicht auch schneller, da keine Semesterferien.
Es gibt Unis die auch ein Fernstudium als B. Sc. anbieten, in Informatik, Wirtschaftsinformatik und IT-Sicherheit. Wovon mich Letzteres am Meisten interessiert und Zweiteres am Gefragtesten ist, denke ich mal. Richtig?

Job Chancen sind vermutlich auch da nicht rosig?

Nun ist aber mein Problem, dass die meisten Fernstudiengänge auch eine Hochschulreife (Abi) voraus setzen. Ein Abi nach zu machen wäre bei meinen Arbeitszeiten bis spät in die Nacht auch nur per Fernschule möglich und würde mich weitere kostbare Jahre kosten. Manchmal werden einem statt einem Abi auch Berufsjahre angerechnet, aber in der Lebensmittelbranche wohl kaum.
Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Universität wo man sich auch mit einem mittelmäßigen Abschluss irgendwie qualifizieren kann?

Danke! ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!



PS: Und bitte keine Vorschläge in irgendwelchen anderen Bereichen der Lebensmittelbranche. Ich habe schon einige Bereiche durchwandert und habe von den Arbeitskonditionen die Schnauze voll. Außerdem interessiert mich die Informatik mehr als alles Andere.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Juli 2018)

Zyko77 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Universität wo man sich auch mit einem mittelmäßigen Abschluss irgendwie qualifizieren kann?



Mit ner (passenden) abgeschlossenen Ausbildung an ne FH  Hast du denn bisher etwas gelernt in der "Lebensmittelbranche"? Oder hangelst du dich da von Job zu Job?


----------



## DerFakeAccount (2. Juli 2018)

Als ich damals meine Bewerbungsphase zum "Fachinformatiker Systemintegration" hatte, habe ich etwa 80 Bewerbungen geschrieben, bin durch ganz Deutschland zu Bewerbungsgespächen gefahren, und am Ende des Tages hatte ich aus 80 Bewerbungen 2 Zusagen. 
Mein Realschulabschluss/Mittlere Reife/ what ever lag bei einem Schnitt von 2,4.

Bezüglich Perspektivlosigkeit kommt es immer auf deine Firma an, im besten Falle bezahlen sie dir Qualifizierungen, z.B einen Linux Kurs mit Zertifikat, oder Microsoft, Cisco, ...
Kurz gesagt, mit der Ausbildung bekommt man die Grundsteine gelegt, was man daraus macht und worauf man sich spezialisiert muss man selbst in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

Studieren kannst du nur wenn du Fachabitur oder Abitur hast.
Du kannst neben oder nach der Ausbildung ein Fachabi machen.


----------



## Zyko77 (2. Juli 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Mit ner (passenden) abgeschlossenen Ausbildung an ne FH  Hast du denn bisher etwas gelernt in der "Lebensmittelbranche"? Oder hangelst du dich da von Job zu Job?



Koch



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Als ich damals meine Bewerbungsphase zum "Fachinformatiker Systemintegration" hatte, habe ich etwa 80 Bewerbungen geschrieben, bin durch ganz Deutschland zu Bewerbungsgespächen gefahren, und am Ende des Tages hatte ich aus 80 Bewerbungen 2 Zusagen.
> Mein Realschulabschluss/Mittlere Reife/ what ever lag bei einem Schnitt von 2,4.



Ach du *******. Habe dann vermutlich mit Abi nach machen und Studium vieeel bessere Chancen... :/ Mein Schnitt liegt nämlich ungefähr bei 3,0... Da muss ich dann wahrscheinlich 300 Bewerbungen schreiben. Ganz zu Schweigen davon, dass ich glücklich (orts-)gebunden bin und das nicht aufs Spiel setzen will.



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Bezüglich Perspektivlosigkeit kommt es immer auf deine Firma an, im besten Falle bezahlen sie dir Qualifizierungen, z.B einen Linux Kurs mit Zertifikat, oder Microsoft, Cisco, ...
> Kurz gesagt, mit der Ausbildung bekommt man die Grundsteine gelegt, was man daraus macht und worauf man sich spezialisiert muss man selbst in die Hand nehmen.



Klingt gut. gefällt mir. Aber ich komme anscheinend um ein Abi nicht mehr herum weil ich meinen Realschulabschluss nicht mehr verbessern kann. :/


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Studieren kannst du nur wenn du Fachabitur oder Abitur hast.
> Du kannst neben oder nach der Ausbildung ein Fachabi machen.



Nein, das stimmt nicht.
Über den sogenannten dritten Bildungsweg kann man sehr wohl ohne Abitur studieren.



> Studieren ohne Abitur ist möglich, wenn Sie über eine erfolgreich abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung sowie mehrjährige Berufserfahrung verfügen, bzw. eine der beruflichen Beschäftigung gleichwertige Tätigkeit, wie z.B. selbstständige Führung eines Familienhaushaltes, ausgeübt haben. Das angestrebte Studium sollte sich fachlich auf die vorangegangene eigene berufliche Qualifizierung beziehen. *Das bedeutet, dass der gewünschte Studiengang fachlich zu Ihrem Ausbildungsberuf passen muss*.


Studieren ohne Abitur - Studieren fur beruflich Qualifizierte - Hochschulkompass

Die FHs sind da meiner Erfahrung nach recht entgegenkommend bei der Interpretation, ob etwas passend ist. Ein Bekannter hat z.B. eine Ausbildung als Pferdewirt gemacht und dann Volkswirtschaft an der FH studiert.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Studieren kannst du nur wenn du Fachabitur oder Abitur hast.
> Du kannst neben oder nach der Ausbildung ein Fachabi machen.



Kommt drauf an.
Wenn du eine 3 Jährige Ausbildung gemacht hast, und in der Berufsschule einen bestimmten Notenschnitt hast, erwirbst du die Fachhochschulreife.
Damit kannst du dann an FHs studieren.


----------



## Zyko77 (2. Juli 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht.
> Über den sogenannten dritten Bildungsweg kann man sehr wohl ohne Abitur studieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, also am Besten persönlich nachfragen...



aloha84 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> Wenn du eine 3 Jährige Ausbildung gemacht hast, und in der Berufsschule einen bestimmten Notenschnitt hast, erwirbst du die Fachhochschulreife.
> Damit kannst du dann an FHs studieren.



Hm. Dafür gibt es aber bestimmt ein Zertifikat und sowas habe ich nie erhalten. Deswegen glaube ich dass ich da knapp unter den Anforderungen lag. Die sind wahrscheinlich bei 2,4 oder so. Glaube ich bin bei 2,8. Ich verfluche, dass ich damals die Worte meines Küchenchefs beherzigt habe. Junge, das aus der Berufsschule wirst du nie wieder brauchen und da fragt dich nachher niemand mehr nach Noten. Wichtig ist, dass du auf der Arbeit gut bist. Schwups.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juli 2018)

Damit hatte dein Küchenchef ja zum Teil recht, aber auch wenn dich der Stoff nicht interessiert können und sollten halt die Noten passen.

Ich will dir diesbezüglich auch nicht die Träume rauben, aber bist du dir denn sicher ein Informatikstudium zu packen.
......gerade am Anfang ist da Mathe das A und O. Und ich meine jetzt nicht "rechnen" sondern "echte" Mathematik......


----------



## Zyko77 (2. Juli 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Damit hatte dein Küchenchef ja zum Teil recht, aber auch wenn dich der Stoff nicht interessiert können und sollten halt die Noten passen.
> 
> Ich will dir diesbezüglich auch nicht die Träume rauben, aber bist du dir denn sicher ein Informatikstudium zu packen.
> ......gerade am Anfang ist da Mathe das A und O. Und ich meine jetzt nicht "rechnen" sondern "echte" Mathematik......



Ist ja eine berechtigte Frage. Ich war zum Ende der Realschule hin in Mathe ziemlich gut, weil ich einen studierten Mathematiker und Physiker von Siemens als Nachhilfelehrer hatte. Er hat es geschafft meine anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit der Mathematik zu überwinden und es in echtes Interesse zu wandeln. Ich hatte noch nie so viel Spaß mit Algebra. Darüber was "echte Mathematik" ist kann ich dadurch aber nicht viel sagen... Gib mir mal ein Thema was ich recherchieren kann 
Tatsache ist, wenn ich wirklich gezwungen bin etwas zu beenden, in dem Fall ja auch durch investiertes Geld und Zeit, dann zieh ich es auch durch. Es gab durchaus Zeiten, gerade am Anfang meiner damaligen Lehre, wo ich gerne aufgehört hätte, weil es einfach psychisch nicht gerade erbaulich war jeden Tag fertig gemacht zu werden. Aber gerade deswegen habe ich es durchgezogen.
Zutrauen tu ich es mir schon. ich weiß nur nicht ob ich das Zeug dazu habe es mit sehr guten Noten abzuschließen. :S


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2018)

Bei einem Fernstudium musst du bedenken, dass bei den meisten Hochschulen zusätzliche Gebühren anfallen. 

Als Alternative zur IT-Sicherheit ist insbesondere der auch Bereich IT-Forensik gefragt. Dort kümmert man sich dann eher um die Sicherung der Spuren von IT-Sicherheitsvorfällen und Straftaten.

Allerdings wird es ohne Abi schwer.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Studieren ohne Abitur - Studieren fur beruflich Qualifizierte - Hochschulkompass
> 
> Die FHs sind da meiner Erfahrung nach recht entgegenkommend bei der Interpretation, ob etwas passend ist. Ein Bekannter hat z.B. eine Ausbildung als Pferdewirt gemacht und dann Volkswirtschaft an der FH studiert.


Ich weiß nur das man als Handwerksmeister auch an einer Fachhochschule studieren kann.
Das hatte ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen. 




			
				aloha84 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an.
> Wenn du eine 3 Jährige Ausbildung gemacht hast, und in der Berufsschule einen bestimmten Notenschnitt hast, erwirbst du die Fachhochschulreife.
> Damit kannst du dann an FHs studieren.


Das wäre dann ja quasi ein Fachabi wärend der Ausbildung.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

Da muss man aber mindestens sieben Jahre oder so in dem Feld gearbeitet haben...


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

Ja ok das kann gut sein!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (2. Juli 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> Wenn du eine 3 Jährige Ausbildung gemacht hast, und in der Berufsschule einen bestimmten Notenschnitt hast, erwirbst du die Fachhochschulreife.
> Damit kannst du dann an FHs studieren.


Leider hält sich dieser Irrglaube immer wieder recht hartnäckig, aber dem ist nicht so. Fachabitur ist einfach die 12. Klasse ohne zusätzliche zweite Fremdsprache, mit der Berufsausbildung hat das gar nichts zu tun.
Ein Hauptschüler, der eine Berufsausbildung macht, hat deshalb dann ja auch keinen Realschulabschluss.

Mein Cousin hat nämlich nach der Realschule eine Ausbildung zum Kfz-Mechatroniker gemacht und durchaus gut abgeschlossen. Wollte danach an einer FH Elektrotechnik studieren - ging nicht. Er musste dann zuerst nochmal für 2 Jahre an ein Berufskolleg und die Fachhochschulreife nachmachen (Abitur wäre natürlich auch gegangen, hätte aber ein Jahr länger gedauert).


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Leider hält sich dieser Irrglaube immer wieder recht hartnäckig, aber dem ist nicht so. Fachabitur ist einfach die 12. Klasse ohne zusätzliche zweite Fremdsprache, mit der Berufsausbildung hat das gar nichts zu tun.
> Ein Hauptschüler, der eine Berufsausbildung macht, hat deshalb dann ja auch keinen Realschulabschluss.
> 
> Mein Cousin hat nämlich nach der Realschule eine Ausbildung zum Kfz-Mechatroniker gemacht und durchaus gut abgeschlossen. Wollte danach an einer FH Elektrotechnik studieren - ging nicht. Er musste dann zuerst nochmal für 2 Jahre an ein Berufskolleg und die Fachhochschulreife nachmachen (Abitur wäre natürlich auch gegangen, hätte aber ein Jahr länger gedauert).



Bei mir ist es zwar schon ewig her und kein Plan ob das in allen Bundesländern gleich ist. (was ich nicht glaube)
Aber ein "Fachabitur" gab es bei uns nie, nur als Kunstwort.

Gymnasium 13 Jahre --> Abitur
Fachgymnasium 13 Jahre --> Abitur
Fachoberschule 12 Jahre + 1 Jahr Praktikum --> allgemeine Hochschulreife.
Realschule 10 Jahre mit einem schnitt von 2,1  --> = erweiterter Realschulabschluss + Berufsausbildung 3 Jahre --> allgemeine Hochschulreife WENN man eine 2. Fremdsprache bis zur 10. Klasse hatte und diese Sprache noch freiwillig im 1.  Lehrjahr belegt.   

Mehr gabs damals bei uns denke ich nicht.
Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

Bei uns war das früher so das jemand mit Hauptschulabschluss, wenn er eine berufliche Ausbildung abgeschlossen hatte, automatisch einen Realschulabschluss bekommen hatte.
Und Fachabi konnte man wärend oder nach der Ausbildung machen.  Das war/ist sehr wohl berufsbezogen. Kenne auch einige die das so gemacht haben.
Man kann aber auch an einer Berufsschule ohne Ausbildung ein Fachabi machen, wenn man z.B. direkt von der Schule kommt.


----------



## Taskmaster (3. Juli 2018)

Zyko77 schrieb:


> Ist ja eine berechtigte Frage. Ich war zum Ende der Realschule hin in Mathe ziemlich gut, weil ich einen studierten Mathematiker und Physiker von Siemens als Nachhilfelehrer hatte. Er hat es geschafft meine anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit der Mathematik zu überwinden und es in echtes Interesse zu wandeln. Ich hatte noch nie so viel Spaß mit Algebra. Darüber was "echte Mathematik" ist kann ich dadurch aber nicht viel sagen... Gib mir mal ein Thema was ich recherchieren kann
> Tatsache ist, wenn ich wirklich gezwungen bin etwas zu beenden, in dem Fall ja auch durch investiertes Geld und Zeit, dann zieh ich es auch durch. Es gab durchaus Zeiten, gerade am Anfang meiner damaligen Lehre, wo ich gerne aufgehört hätte, weil es einfach psychisch nicht gerade erbaulich war jeden Tag fertig gemacht zu werden. Aber gerade deswegen habe ich es durchgezogen.
> Zutrauen tu ich es mir schon. ich weiß nur nicht ob ich das Zeug dazu habe es mit sehr guten Noten abzuschließen. :S



Das denken leider viele (was auch zu den hohen Abbrecherquoten in Informatik führt; viele scheinen diesen Studiengang für eine Art "Hackerguide" zu halten, in dem man dann noch ein wenig Java/HTML lernt und fertig ist der Master), jedoch wird dir im Studiengang Informatik reichlich selten das niedrige Niveau schnöder Algebra abverlangt (die allenfalls vorausgesetzte Grundlage ist). Auch die an der Oberstufe bis zum Erbrechen durchexerzierten Kurvendiskussionen (also Analysis 1) trifft man kaum mehr an, wird oft schlicht vorausgesetzt.

Aber ich gebe dir da gerne mal ein Skript an die Hand, das das Niveau in etwa widerspiegelt.
https://www2.mathematik.tu-darmstadt.de/~haller/Skripten/M2InfSkript11.pdf

Wenn dir schon ab dem Unterpunkt "Grundbegriffe" (Thema der erste Vorlesung) die Düse geht, es am Verstehen hapert, wirst du es wirklich schwer haben. Mathe ist nämlich nicht das einzig schwere (und für den Erfolg im Studium dringend benötigte) Fach. Gute Noten in der Mittelstufenmathematik befähigen genau genommen zum Kassierer (bissl Dreisatz und Prozentrechnung) oder einfachen handwerkliche Tätigkeiten (simple Geometrie). Weiter kommt man damit nicht.
Das dürfte unglaublich schwierig für dich werden.

Aber Versuch macht klug. Du hast nur dieses eine Leben und nichts ist schlimmer, als im Sterbebett ungenutzte Möglichkeiten zu bereuen.
Wie realistisch deine Erfolgsaussichten sind, kannst nur du einschätzen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe dir da gerne mal ein Skript an die Hand, das das Niveau in etwa widerspiegelt.
> https://www2.mathematik.tu-darmstadt.de/~haller/Skripten/M2InfSkript11.pdf


Da muß ich schon gleich am Anfang passen... es ist einfach nicht meine Welt.

Edit: Vor allem wenn aufeinmal Buchstaben/Zeichen verwendet werden, von denen man noch nie was gesehen und gehört hat und die nicht näher erklärt werden.
Aber ich glaube selbst dann hätte ich Probleme zu folgen... es wird ja immer schwieriger...

Ja man sollte sich das gut überlegen. Wenn man mathematisch-logisch kein Talent hat, kann man das wohl vergessen und quält sich nur rum oder bricht ab. Falls man überhaupt bis zum Studium kommt.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2018)

Das meinen immer wieder viele, _studiere ich Informatik, lerne ich Programmieren..._. 

Dabei ist das im Prinzip ein reines Mathematikstudium, Programmieren kann man entweder schon vorher oder begreift es hinterher.


----------



## DaXXes (3. Juli 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Realschule 10 Jahre mit einem schnitt von 2,1  --> = erweiterter Realschulabschluss + Berufsausbildung 3 Jahre --> allgemeine Hochschulreife WENN man eine 2. Fremdsprache bis zur 10. Klasse hatte und diese Sprache noch freiwillig im 1.  Lehrjahr belegt.
> 
> Mehr gabs damals bei uns denke ich nicht.
> Sachsen-Anhalt



Diesen erweiterten Realschulabschluss gibt es in Süddeutschland (Rhld-Pfalz, BaWü, Bayern) nicht. 
Stelle ich mir auch blöd vor, wenn man nach der Schule eine Ausbildung macht und dann an der Berufsschule keine Fremdsprache mehr unterrichtet wird – dann kann man die Hochschulreife wohl gleich wieder vergessen, obwohl man selbst dafür gar nichts kann...?  Ich hatte damals trotz kaufmännischer Ausbildung nicht einmal Englisch an der Berufsschule, Französisch oder Spanisch als zweite Fremdsprache erst recht nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2018)

Den erweiterten brauchst du hier, um nach der Realschule auf ein Gymnasium gehen zu dürfen.


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2018)

Also der Mathepart beim Info Studium ist nicht einfach keine Frage aber machbar. 
Es gibt unglaublich gute Videos zu dem ganzen Kram der in Diskrete Strukturen/ Lineare Algebra / Analysis (1-2 Semester) drankommt, damit rafft es fasst jeder und es ist meistens sogar besser als die Vorlesung .
Aber wenn man nicht vor Ort ist und entsprechend bei dem ganzen Nachhilfekram nicht teilnehmen kann ist es entsprechend anstrengender.
Ich könnte mein Studium wohl nicht als Fernstudium machen, dafür ist der Dialog mit den Profs und Kommilitonen einfach zu hilfreich um alles zu verstehen.

Das Fachabi nennt sich eigenlich Fachhochschulreife und sind 2 Jahre Schule, meistens 11. Schule + Praktikum und 12. Schule, bei einer abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung (in dem Bereich) kann man auch in der 12. einsteigen und die Fachrichtung des Fachabi ist dann im Studium eh wieder egal.
Und übrigens bei den meisten Ausbildungen gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die Mittlere Reife nachzuholen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das meinen immer wieder viele, _studiere ich Informatik, lerne ich Programmieren..._.



Kommt drauf an ob Uni oder FH


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

Ich kenne jemanden, der kam von der Hauptschule hat eine Elektrikerausbildung dann Fachabi gemacht. Sich vorher schon (privat) diverse Programmiersprachen angeeignet und ist als Quereinsteiger als Softwareentwickler eingestiegen. Jetzt verdient er fette Kohle.  Das ist auch möglich. Aber man muß auch die Grundvorraussetzungen mitbringen. Wenn man die nicht hat wirds schwierig.
Man sollte sich auf die Sachen konzentrieren die man gut kann und sich mit den anderen nicht rumquälen und ärgern.



			
				DaXXes schrieb:
			
		

> Stelle ich mir auch blöd vor, wenn man nach der Schule eine Ausbildung macht und dann an der Berufsschule keine Fremdsprache mehr unterrichtet wird – dann kann man die Hochschulreife wohl gleich wieder vergessen, obwohl man selbst dafür gar nichts kann...? Ich hatte damals trotz kaufmännischer Ausbildung nicht einmal Englisch an der Berufsschule, Französisch oder Spanisch als zweite Fremdsprache erst recht nicht.


Das ist hier bei uns normal. Ich habe selber mal ein Fachabi im Sozial - und Gesundheitswesen gemacht (mußte ich aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abbrechen im 2. Jahr). Da gab es nur eine Fremdsprache.



			
				aloha84 schrieb:
			
		

> Den erweiterten brauchst du hier, um nach der Realschule auf ein Gymnasium gehen zu dürfen.


Wird bei uns auch "Qualifikationsvermerk" oder kurz "Q-Vermerk" genannt und erreicht man mit Durchschnitt 3 (in den Hauptfächern) . Wenn man an der Berufsschule seinen Realschulabschluß nachholt 2,5 weil das da etwas leichter ist als an der Realschule.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das denken leider viele (was auch zu den hohen Abbrecherquoten in Informatik führt; viele scheinen diesen Studiengang für eine Art "Hackerguide" zu halten, in dem man dann noch ein wenig Java/HTML lernt und fertig ist der Master), jedoch wird dir im Studiengang Informatik reichlich selten das niedrige Niveau schnöder Algebra abverlangt (die allenfalls vorausgesetzte Grundlage ist). Auch die an der Oberstufe bis zum Erbrechen durchexerzierten Kurvendiskussionen (also Analysis 1) trifft man kaum mehr an, wird oft schlicht vorausgesetzt.
> 
> Aber ich gebe dir da gerne mal ein Skript an die Hand, das das Niveau in etwa widerspiegelt.
> https://www2.mathematik.tu-darmstadt.de/~haller/Skripten/M2InfSkript11.pdf



Wobei er eh mit einer Fachhochschule (FH) besser dran ist und dort auch "nur" die Fachhochschulreife braucht. Da werden die Grundlagen deutlich praxisbezogener vermittelt, als an einer Uni. 

Das Uni-Studium ist sehr theoretisch. An der TU in Dresden ist es, wie ich letzte Woche erst von einem anderen Studenten gehört habe, besonders ausgeprägt. Bei 85% Durchfallquote läuft da aber grundsätzlich was schief. 
Wissen ohne jeden Anwendungsbezug ist nutzloses Wissen. => "Wissen ist A vernetzt und B anwendungsrelevant." (Manfred Spitzer, YouTube min 50:19)


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Juli 2018)

Das ist anschaulich... Mathematik ist nun mal eine Sprache, die beherrscht werden will. Wer die Grammatik nicht versteht, hat schlechte Karten. Wer nur die Mathematik der Mittelstufe kennt, hatte quasi kaum Kontakt mit tatsächlicher Mathematik bzw. hat lediglich rudimentäre Mathematik gelernt.

Der TE besitzt nämlich kein Fachabitur, sondern lediglich eine (laut seiner Aussage) durchschnittliche Mittlere Reife und selbst für diese beanspruchte er Nachhilfe für die dort gelehrte, einfache Mathematik.

Mathe ist auch an einer FH nicht unbedingt einfach. Denn die mathematischen Grundlagen ändern sich nun mal nicht.
Natürlich fehlen den FH'lern im Studium einige Vorlesungen und Inhalte, durch die man sich an einer Uni quasi quälen muss und auch die Art des Studiums ist "verschulter" (dafür aber auch weniger flexibel in der Gestaltung), was dem ein oder anderen den Übergang von der Schule ins Studium erleichtert.
Das macht das Studium aber nicht unbedingt "leicht". 

Das Uni-Studium ist auch nicht zwanghaft theoretisiert. An der Uni hängt es davon ab, was man macht und für welche Kurse man sich entscheidet. Man kann viel Praktisches vermeiden und sich stark auf die Theorie fokussieren (muss ja auch Informatiker geben, die neue Theorien erforschen/belegen/entwickeln; das ist bspw. in der Physik [praktische/theoretische Physik] nicht anders), man kann aber auch das genaue Gegenteil.

Da läuft übrigens auch nichts "schief", wenn hohe Durchfallquoten anfallen. Das war in meinem Studium der allg. Informatik an der TU-D auch nicht anders. Das liegt leider an den Studenten und ihren völlig falschen Vorstellungen.
Es ist nicht die Aufgabe einer Uni, auch den letzten "Deppen" zum Abschluss zu verhelfen. Sie soll Wissenschaftler/Doktoranden/Bildungseliten hervorbringen. Wenn man dazu gehören möchte, muss man eben auch gewisse Eigenschaften besitzen (gute bis sehr gute Auffassungsgabe,  Konzentrationsfähigkeit, Selbstständigkeit, auch ein Mindestmaß an Talent und Interesse, etc. pp.). Wenn es andere schaffen und man selbst nicht, ist es nicht die Schuld der Uni. Dann sollte man sich selbst hinterfragen.

Gerade Informatik an einer Uni ist ganz und gar nicht durch Wissen ohne praktische Anwendung (sprich: Auswendiglernen) zu meistern. Das trifft eher auf den Studiengang Medizin zu, der Unmengen an Wissen abverlangt, die praktische Anwendung aber zum Großteil auf die Facharztausbildung nach dem Studium verlegt.
Ich war eigentlich ständig irgendwie mit praktischen Aufgaben beschäftigt. Das fing schon im ersten Semester mit dem Programmieren einer Fahrstuhlschaltung an und ging über Robotik, eine Auftragsarbeit für die Deutsche Bahn bis hin zum Streaming von Daten und Videomaterial.

Es besteht eine gehörige Diskrepanz zwischen dem, was die Allgemeinheit unter einem studierten Informatiker ("Der muss alles noch viel besser können als ein Fachinformatiker! Der soll mir mein Netzwerk planen, meine Server administrieren und nebenbei noch die Software für unsere Maschinen entwickeln") verstehen möchte und dem, was dieser wirklich tut.
Es hat seine Gründe, warum es die Ausbildungsberufe in der Informatik gibt.
Ich kenne viele Kollegen, die bspw überhaupt keine Ahnung davon haben, wie sie im Fall des Falles eine CPU wechseln sollten, das auch noch nie gemacht haben. Trotzdem entwickeln sie aber auch extrem hohen Niveau hochkomplexe und kritische Software. Wie passt das zusammen? Ganz wunderbar. Ersteres ist nämlich für den akademischen Informatiker kaum von Belang. Der PC ist allemal ein Werkzeug, wie es auch noch immer im großen Ausmaß Papier und Bleistift sind (von denen vermutlich auch kaum jemand weiß, wie sie hergestellt werden, täglich aber auch von Mathematikern, Physikern, Ingenieuren bis hin zu Schulkindern eingesetzt werden).
Diese Ebene gehört in die Hand der Fachinformatiker.
Wer also gerne in CPUs versinkt und Grafikkarten tauscht: das befähigt in keiner Weise zum Informatikstudium. Wer das haben möchte, sollte sich eher nach einer Ausbildung zum FiSi umschauen. 

Die Welt der akademischen Informatik ist die Projektarbeit, das Tüfteln an komplexen Systemen und Software, das Entwickeln neuer Technik (Grundlagenforschung), etc. pp.
Den "Fun" mit der fertigen Hardware/Software haben fast immer die anderen. Denn wenn die Sache final wird, geht es sofort weiter zum nächsten Projekt.


Zyko77 sollte sich wirklich überlegen, ob er das Zeug zum akademischen Inormatiker hat, oder es sich eher um eine Träumerei handelt, die ihn in seinem Leben zurückwerfen könnte.
Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn er sich als mittelfristiges Ziel erst mal das Bestehen eines (Fach-)Abis setzt und danach weiter sieht, ob er noch studieren möchte (und kann). Denn schon diese Hürde meistert auch nicht unbedingt jeder.
Nebenbei würde ich an seiner Stelle weiter Bewerbungen für die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker verschicken.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Da läuft übrigens auch nichts "schief", wenn hohe Durchfallquoten anfallen. Das war in meinem Studium der allg. Informatik an der TU-D auch nicht anders. Das liegt leider an den Studenten und ihren völlig falschen Vorstellungen.
> Es ist nicht die Aufgabe einer Uni, auch den letzten "Deppen" zum Abschluss zu verhelfen. Sie soll Wissenschaftler/Doktoranden/Bildungseliten hervorbringen. Wenn man dazu gehören möchte, muss man eben auch gewisse Eigenschaften besitzen (gute bis sehr gute Auffassungsgabe,  Konzentrationsfähigkeit, Selbstständigkeit, auch ein Mindestmaß an Talent und Interesse, etc. pp.). Wenn es andere schaffen und man selbst nicht, ist es nicht die Schuld der Uni. Dann sollte man sich selbst hinterfragen.


Das man diese Eigenschaften besitzen sollte streite ich nicht ab. Aber wenn wirklich 85% durchfallen, dann sollten sich die Herr Professoren mal Gedanken darüber machen. Dann läuft da  im Bildungssystem etwas nicht richtig.
Genauso wie in der Schule... wenn über 50% der Schüler in einen Fach schlechte Arbeiten schreiben, dann sollte sich der jeweilige Lehrer mal Gedanken machen ob er den Stoff  nicht richtig vermittelt hat.
Vieles hängt auch von den  Lehrern ab.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Juli 2018)

Schule hat nichts mit Uni zu tun und ist deswegen nicht vergleichbar.
Trotzdem leiden beide unter demselben Problem: immer weniger Leistungsbereitschaft (auch von den Eltern), immer größer werdende Phantasien vom eigenen Dasein (völlige Selbstüberschätzung).
Das Schulsystem ist momentan eher darauf ausgelegt, möglichst viele mit hohen Abschlüssen auszustatten.
Was auf dieser Ebene noch funktioniert und niemandem wirklich wehtut, wäre an einer Uni Katastrophal.
Wenn dort dem Druck nach immer niedrigeren Anforderungen vollends nachgegeben werden würde (und da gingen mittlerweile schon so einige flöten, trotzdem fallen die Leute in MINT-Fächern [also Chemie, Physik, Mathematik, etc. es sieht ja nicht nur in der Informatik so aus] reihenweise durch), könnte sich hierzulande niemand mehr angstfrei auf einen OP-Tisch legen oder über eine Brücke fahren.

Das Problem liegt nicht bei den Unis, sondern eher an den explodierenden Abiturientenquoten.
Abitur fur alle ist falsche Losung - FOCUS Online


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Ich bitte dich... 85% Durchfallquote kann man nicht alleine darauf schieben das die Studenten sich überschätzt haben oder ihr Abi zu leicht war. Da liegen die Ursachen woanders. Und sowas ist eigentlich auch nicht hinnehmbar.
Und mit dem Begriff "Eliten" habe ich so meine Probleme. Klar das man nur die besten in der Wirtschaft und Forschung haben will. Aber hat immer einen "komischen" Beigeschmack.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Juli 2018)

Doch, absolut das ist der Fall. Geh halt mal als Gasthörer in eine Uni und schau dich um, mach ein paar Übungen mit und lass dir erklären, warum so viele an den einfachsten Aufgaben scheitern.
Zumal gerade in Informatik zum ersten Semester oft zwischen 500 und 1000 Erstsemester an einer Uni einsteigen. Wenn davon am Ende 15% übrig bleiben, ist das auch völlig in Ordnung.
Wie gesagt: diese 15% haben es ja auch hinbekommen. Es war also keinesfalls unmöglich. Das mag manchen schockieren, aber Uni bedeutet nun mal seit jeher knallharte Auslese. Es gibt Tonnen an Altklausuren und Vorbereitungsmaterial. Zu jedem Prof gibt es in der Fachschaft Erfahrungswerte bzgl. der favorisiert abgefragten Themengebiete.
Es ist alles möglich, wenn man denn will und kann. Aber es scheitert oft schon daran, dass die Studenten nicht mal eine Lernstrategie besitzen (oder die Ausdauer aufbringen können/wollen, ein Problem auch mal über mehrere Stunden zu bearbeiten, um Mechanismen und Funktionsweisen zu verstehen).


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Doch, absolut das ist der Fall. Geh halt mal als Gasthörer in eine Uni und schau dich um, mach ein paar Übungen mit und lass dir erklären, warum so viele an den einfachsten Aufgaben scheitern.


Ich glaube ja das der Stoff schwierig ist. Brauche das auch gar nicht ausprobieren. Hatte schon deinen Link mit den Mathematikaufgaben gesehen. Das reicht mir!



> Zumal gerade in Informatik zum ersten Semester oft zwischen 500 und 1000 Erstsemester an einer Uni einsteigen. Wenn davon am Ende 15% übrig bleiben, ist das auch völlig in Ordnung.
> Wie gesagt: diese 15% haben es ja auch hinbekommen. Es war also keinesfalls unmöglich. Das mag manchen schockieren, aber Uni bedeutet nun mal seit jeher knallharte Auslese.


Also von 1000 Studenten bleiben noch 150 übrig. Das scheint wirklich sehr hart zu sein!

Dann sollte man vorher vielleicht einen NC einführen wie z.B. in der Medizin und Abiturienten anders/besser beraten.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das man diese Eigenschaften besitzen sollte streite ich nicht ab. Aber wenn wirklich 85% durchfallen, dann sollten sich die Herr Professoren mal Gedanken darüber machen. Dann läuft da  im Bildungssystem etwas nicht richtig.
> Genauso wie in der Schule... wenn über 50% der Schüler in einen Fach schlechte Arbeiten schreiben, dann sollte sich der jeweilige Lehrer mal Gedanken machen ob er den Stoff  nicht richtig vermittelt hat.
> Vieles hängt auch von den  Lehrern ab.



Definiere schlechte Arbeiten. Negative Beurteilung? Kein guter Notenschnitt? 
Schule und Uni sind halt vollkommen verschieden. Du kannst in der Schule nicht viel lernen was du im Studium brauchst, dafür fehlt einfach die Zeit. 
Klar kann und muss man sich als Lehrer ständig hinterfragen, nicht nur wenn das Ergebnis "nicht passt". Allerdings hatte ich auch in meiner Schulzeit Tests/Schularbeiten gehabt, in denen so 75% der Schüler/innen negativ waren. Die paar Negativkandidaten gab es immer, aber dann waren halt noch haufenweise faule Säcke (mich manchmal eingeschlossen) dabei. Dafür konte der Lehrer oft nichts. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Definiere schlechte Arbeiten. Negative Beurteilung? Kein guter Notenschnitt?


Ich meine damit einen schlechten Notenschnitt. Und ich meine auch in Erinnerung zu haben, dass bei uns früher Arbeiten nachgeschrieben werden konnten, wenn dieser Schnitt zu schlecht war. Aber ich weiß es nicht mehr genau.



> Schule und Uni sind halt vollkommen verschieden.


Ich hatte sie nur verglichen weil in beiden Fällen Schüler und Lehrer vorhanden sind.  Welche Wissen vermitteln. Auch wenn die Lernsysteme anders sind.



> Du kannst in der Schule nicht viel lernen was du im Studium brauchst, dafür fehlt einfach die Zeit.


Irgendwo ist das schade.


> Klar kann und muss man sich als Lehrer ständig hinterfragen, nicht nur wenn das Ergebnis "nicht passt". Allerdings hatte ich auch in meiner Schulzeit Tests/Schularbeiten gehabt, in denen so 75% der Schüler/innen negativ waren. Die paar Negativkandidaten gab es immer, aber dann waren halt noch haufenweise faule Säcke (mich manchmal eingeschlossen) dabei. Dafür konte der Lehrer oft nichts.


Klar faul war ich auch eine Zeit lang und habe nur noch das nötigste gemacht. Das kenne ich. Aber ist gibt halt Lehrer die machen ihre Arbeit besser als andere. Genauso wie in anderen Berufen. Symphatien spielen auch eine Rolle.
Ich hatte damals eine Französisch Lehrerin welche mir jeglichen Spaß am Fach und der Sprache vermasselt hat. Ein Jahr später hatte ich das Fach abgewählt mit einer 6.
Es kommt auch darauf an wie der Lehrer auftritt und sein Wissen vermittelt.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2018)

Immer mehr Schülern fehlt es heutztuage an Respekt und Disziplin.
Das geht inzwischen schon in der Grundschule los, ein sehr, sehr großes Problem, das später mal die Arbeitgeber ausbaden müssen. 
Ist jetzt schon so, viele Schulabgänger die eine Lehre anfangen, halten sich nicht an grundlegende Benimmregeln oder kennen diese erst gar nicht, verhalten sich respektlos gegen über Mitarbeiter oder sogar Vorgesetzten und schneiden in der Berufsschule schlecht ab.

Das ist jedoch ein Erziehungsproblem und liegt bei den Eltern, nicht bei den Lehrern.


----------



## Gimmick (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das man diese Eigenschaften besitzen sollte streite ich nicht ab. Aber wenn wirklich 85% durchfallen, dann sollten sich die Herr Professoren mal Gedanken darüber machen. Dann läuft da  im Bildungssystem etwas nicht richtig.
> Genauso wie in der Schule... wenn über 50% der Schüler in einen Fach schlechte Arbeiten schreiben, dann sollte sich der jeweilige Lehrer mal Gedanken machen ob er den Stoff  nicht richtig vermittelt hat.
> Vieles hängt auch von den  Lehrern ab.



Je nach Fachrichtung hat man das Glück und die Vorlesungen sind relativ leer, sodass noch Fragen gestellt werden können. Aber stell Dir mal vor Du sitzt in einem Saal mit Balkon mit über 1000 anderen Studenten und vorne steht einer und erklärt den Stoff mit Mikrofon. Das ist kein Unterricht - das ist eher ein Hinweis darauf, was man lernen sollte. Und das lernen muss man dann selber machen. 
Mit nochmal etwas Glück gibt es gut strukturierte Übungsgruppen zur Vorlesung und/oder Tutorien. 

Mit Pech gibt es nur Buchempfehlungen. 

In meinem Studium hatte ich "Glück" und teilweise nur sechs Leute in der Vorlesung. 
Von anfänglich vielleicht 40(?) blieben nach den ersten drei semestern 20-30 übrig, nach "Theoretischer Elektrodynamik" hat es sich dann noch weiter ausgedünnt und danach haben sich die Studenten auf verschiedene Vorlesungen verteilt.... 
Da muss sich die Uni mit den Lernhilfen auch anstrengen, sonst ist keiner mehr da . Wir saßen regelmäßig bis 20-21Uhr in der Fachschaft und haben gelernt, die dort anwesenden Doktoranden oder höhere Semester haben geholfen und nebenbei ein Bierchen getrunken ^^.

Bei über 1000 Studenten kann man das natürlich nicht machen. Da kommt die hohe Durchfallquote dann auch ganz von selber, leider.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Je nach Fachrichtung hat man das Glück und die Vorlesungen sind relativ leer, sodass noch Fragen gestellt werden können. Aber stell Dir mal vor Du sitzt in einem Saal mit Balkon mit über 1000 anderen Studenten und vorne steht einer und erklärt den Stoff mit Mikrofon. Das ist kein Unterricht - das ist eher ein Hinweis darauf, was man lernen sollte. Und das lernen muss man dann selber machen.
> Mit nochmal etwas Glück gibt es gut strukturierte Übungsgruppen zur Vorlesung und/oder Tutorien.


Ok, damit hast du Recht. So hatte ich das noch nicht betrachtet... das gleichzeitig soviele im Hörsaal sitzen können.





> Bei über 1000 Studenten kann man das natürlich nicht machen. Da kommt die hohe Durchfallquote dann auch ganz von selber, leider.


Aber dem kann man doch mit einen NC vorbeugen. Oder gibt es schon einen NC für Informatik? Das ist glaube ich auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden, oder?


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2018)

Und inwiefern ist ein NC jetzt so hilfreich? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gimmick (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber dem kann man doch mit einen NC vorbeugen. Oder gibt es schon einen NC für Informatik? Das ist glaube ich auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden, oder?



Leuten direkt die Chance zu blockieren ist auch keine Lösung. 

Auch wenn ich verstehe, dass in manchen Fächern einfach kein Platz (Labore etc.) da ist und eine Auswahl getroffen werden muss(!). Genrell bin ich aber davon kein Fan. 

Kann aber auch ganz allgemein den Ansturm auf die Unis nicht nachvollziehen. Vorallem wenn man "noch nicht so richtig weiß" was man studieren will, aber "hauptsache studieren" .


----------



## Laudian (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also von 1000 Studenten bleiben noch 150 übrig. Das scheint wirklich sehr hart zu sein!
> 
> Dann sollte man vorher vielleicht einen NC einführen wie z.B. in der Medizin und Abiturienten anders/besser beraten.



Nein, genau so wie es läuft ist das gewollt. Dein Notendurchschnitt in der Schule hat nur sehr wenig damit zu tun, ob du für ein MINT-Studium geeignet bist oder nicht.
Deswegen nehmen die Unis in den Fächern einfach gesagt jeden auf und sortieren dann die aus, die in dem Studium nichts verloren haben. 50% Abbruch im ersten Semester und 75% insgesamt während des Studiums sind deswegen völlig üblich in den MINT-Fächern.
Andere Studiengänge sind teils deutlich "schulischer", es lässt sich da viel durch auswendiglernen erreichen.

Wobei man kein Mathegeek sein muss, um ein Informatikstudium zu bestehen. Aber wenn man mit Mathe Schwierigkeiten hat, muss man für einige Kurse wirklich richtig viel lernen (Mathe, theoretische Informatik, technische Informatik...). Und damit ist nicht auswendig lernen oder Übungsaufgaben rechnen gemeint, sondern verstehen. In der Schulmathematik konnte man sich noch durchmogeln, indem man auswendig lernt, wie man bestimmte Aufgabentypen löst, in der Uni wird das definitiv nicht funktionieren. Entweder man versteht die Mathematik, oder man fällt durch.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und inwiefern ist ein NC jetzt so hilfreich?





Gimmick schrieb:


> Leuten direkt die Chance zu blockieren ist auch keine Lösung.
> 
> Auch wenn ich verstehe, dass in manchen Fächern einfach kein Platz (Labore etc.) da ist und eine Auswahl getroffen werden muss(!). Genrell bin ich aber davon kein Fan.
> 
> Kann aber auch ganz allgemein den Ansturm auf die Unis nicht nachvollziehen. Vorallem wenn man "noch nicht so richtig weiß" was man studieren will, aber "hauptsache studieren" .


Naja, wenn manche Studienfächer überbelegt sind und viele Studenten auf ein Fach kommen, bleibt ja nur der NC. Weil wenn die meisten durchfallen haben sie auch nichts davon. Nur verschwendete Zeit.
Und scheinbar gibt es ja keine andere (schulische) Vorbereitung für die Unis wie hier geschrieben wurde.
Ich denke jemand der wirklich versucht einen NC zu erreichen weiß auch was er machen will und kann.
Bin ja selber ein Fan von Chancengleichheit, aber anders läßt sich das Problem wohl nicht lösen. Zumindest sehe ich da keine.
Es ist doch niemanden damit gedient wenn es so hohe Durchfallquoten gibt.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also von 1000 Studenten bleiben noch 150 übrig. Das scheint wirklich sehr hart zu sein!
> 
> Dann sollte man vorher vielleicht einen NC einführen wie z.B. in der Medizin und Abiturienten anders/besser beraten.



Nein, weil ein NC halt wenig bis gar nichts aussagt. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn es um zum Teil wirklich benötigte "Inselbegabungen" geht, die in der Schulzeit nie wirklich gefordert/gefördert wurden.
Ein mathematisches Genie kann sich bspw. ein 3,7er Abi gefangen haben, weil er mit Kunst, Geschichte, Sport, Deutsch, Englisch, Latein etc. pp. absolut nichts am Hut hatte (und diese Fächer auch überhaupt nicht benötigt, um ein exzellenter Mathematiker zu sein).
Der NC als Schutzmauer ist immer die schlechteste Lösung.

Zumal viele Schulen bspw. nie wirklichen Informatikunterricht (oder Medizin, Elektrotechnik, etc. pp) angeboten haben (es gar bis heute nicht tun). Um zu sehen, wer für das Fach taugt, ist es durchaus richtig, erst mal alle zuzulassen und dann nach denen zu sieben, die das zuvor gar nicht beleuchtete Talent für das Fach besitzen.
Ist nur anfangs immer etwas chaotisch und eng in den Vorlesungen... aber das regelt sich dann eben schnell.
Niemand hat etwas davon, unterdurchschnittliche Studenten weiterzuschleppen.
Selbstreflexion lautet das Zauberwort. Man kann eben nicht alles was man möchte werden. Wenn das ginge, wäre ich heute Milliardärzuhälter auf einer Koka-Plantage. Man kann nur das werden, was die eigenen Fähigkeiten und Motivation ermöglichen.
Deswegen ist es auch kein Beinbruch, wenn man sich nach 1-2 Semestern zu einem Studiengangwechsel oder gar für eine Ausbildung entscheidet.
Besser so, als nach 20 Semestern ohne Abschluss (also mit nichts) dazustehen.
Die Unverbesserlichen und Unbelehrbaren lassen es drauf ankommen, gehen so oft in Prüfungen und ohne ihre Möglichkeiten und Methoden zu hinterfragen, bis sie jegliche Zulassung verspielen (je nach Uni sind das 3-4 Versuche pro Klausur im Bachelor/Master). Dann waren angeblich die Uni und der böse Prof schuld.
Nein, waren sie nicht. Man hat nicht ins eigene Traumbild gepasst.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Klar faul war ich auch eine Zeit lang und habe nur noch das nötigste gemacht. Das kenne ich. Aber ist gibt halt Lehrer die machen ihre Arbeit besser als andere. Genauso wie in anderen Berufen. Symphatien spielen auch eine Rolle.
> Ich hatte damals eine Französisch Lehrerin welche mir jeglichen Spaß am Fach und der Sprache vermasselt hat. Ein Jahr später hatte ich das Fach abgewählt mit einer 6.
> Es kommt auch darauf an wie der Lehrer auftritt und sein Wissen vermittelt.


Universitätsprofessoren/-Dozenten sind keine Pädagogen. Als Prof/Dozent hat man erwachsene Menschen vor sich sitzen und vermittelt Themen aus dem eigenen Schwerpunkt auf dem bestmöglichen Niveau. Das ist (wie bereits gesagt) mitnichten mit Schule gleichzusetzen.

Entweder ziehst du an der Uni/FH mit und bleibst am Ball oder du suchst dir einen anderen Lebensweg, der dir geeigneter erscheint. Niemand rennt einem dort hinterher (und das ist auch richtig so).
Deswegen ist dieser Lebensweg auch wahrlich nicht für alle optimal (und auch überhaupt nicht zwingend, ein Studium ist etwas für Leute, deren Interesse (und auch ein Stück weit Begabung, Uni ist 1/10 Talent, 9/10 Schweiß)) weit über das Übliche hinausgeht.
Es ist ja nicht mal gesagt, dass man nach dem Studium mehr verdient, als bspw. der einfache Elektriker um die Ecke.
Aber das rallen viele einfach nicht bzw. spricht niemand mehr ehrlich mit seinen Kindern über Begabung und Lebensziele. "Mein Kevin-Jacqueline Ferdinand Fine ist etwas ganz besonderes!"... der Aufprall ist dann immer recht hart, wenn er/sie/es dann mit völlig übersteigertem Selbstwertgefühl und ohne je Grenzen kennengelernt zu haben an die Uni kommt und keine einzige Klausur besteht.
Und mit dem Scherbenhaufen darf dann der/die/das Kevin-Jacqueline Ferdinand Fine alleine klarkommen. Die Psychologen freut es, füllt die Wartezimmer. Für die Gesellschaft ist das allerdings...


----------



## Gimmick (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, wenn manche Studienfächer überbelegt sind und viele Studenten auf ein Fach kommen, bleibt ja nur der NC. Weil wenn die meisten durchfallen haben sie auch nichts davon. Nur verschwendete Zeit.
> Und scheinbar gibt es ja keine andere (schulische) Vorbereitung für die Unis wie hier geschrieben wurde.
> Ich denke jemand der wirklich versucht einen NC zu erreichen weiß auch was er machen will und kann.
> Bin ja selber ein Fan von Chancengleichheit, aber anders läßt sich das Problem wohl nicht lösen. Zumindest sehe ich da keine.
> Es ist doch niemanden damit gedient wenn es so hohe Durchfallquoten gibt.



Und dann haste wie in Medizin einen NC von 1,0 und immernoch zuviele Bewerber .

Ich würde eher mal davon abrücken das Studium als heiligen Gral hinzustellen und eine Ausbildung attraktiver machen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Entweder ziehst du an der Uni/FH mit und bleibst am Ball oder du suchst dir einen anderen Lebensweg, der dir geeigneter erscheint. Niemand rennt einem dort hinterher (und das ist auch richtig so).
> Deswegen ist dieser Lebensweg auch wahrlich nicht für alle optimal (und auch überhaupt nicht zwingend, ein Studium ist etwas für Leute, deren Interesse (und auch ein Stück weit Begabung, Uni ist 1/10 Talent, 9/10 Schweiß) weit über das Übliche hinausgeht.


Ja auf meinen Lebensweg wird es mich wohl nie in eine Uni führen.

Finde aber auch gut das hier klar sagst wie die Realität aussieht gerade in Hinblick auf den Threadersteller. Dann kann er sich das alles mal in Ruhe überlegen.




> Es ist ja nicht mal gesagt, dass man nach dem Studium mehr verdient, als bspw. der einfache Elektriker um die Ecke.
> Aber das rallen viele einfach nicht bzw. spricht niemand mehr ehrlich mit seinen Kindern über Begabung und Lebensziele. "Mein Kevin-Jacqueline Ferdinand Fine ist etwas ganz besonderes!"... der Aufprall ist dann immer recht hart, wenn er/sie/es dann mit völlig übersteigertem Selbstwertgefühl und ohne je Grenzen kennengelernt zu haben an die Uni kommt und keine einzige Klausur besteht.
> Und mit den Scherbenhaufem darf dann der/die/das Kevin-Jacqueline Ferdinand Fine alleine klarkommen. Die Psychologen freut es, füllt die Wartezimmer. Für die Gesellschaft ist das allerdings...


Ja ich kenne welche die ihrer Kinder auf ein Gymnasium angemeldet haben obwohl sie dafür keine Empfehlung hatten. Dort sind sie nicht mitgekommen und mußten später wieder die Schule wechseln.
Ein gesunde (selbst)Einschätzung ist schon wichtig.


----------



## Gimmick (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ich kenne welche die ihrer Kinder auf ein Gymnasium angemeldet haben obwohl sie dafür keine Empfehlung hatten. Dort sind sie nicht mitgekommen und mußten später wieder die Schule wechseln.
> Ein gesunde (selbst)Einschätzung ist schon wichtig.



Kann man doch eh kaum abschätzen. Aus meiner Sicht im Zweifel lieber bei den Freunden lassen ^^.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, wenn manche Studienfächer überbelegt sind und viele Studenten auf ein Fach kommen, bleibt ja nur der NC. Weil wenn die meisten durchfallen haben sie auch nichts davon. Nur verschwendete Zeit.
> Und scheinbar gibt es ja keine andere (schulische) Vorbereitung für die Unis wie hier geschrieben wurde.
> Ich denke jemand der wirklich versucht einen NC zu erreichen weiß auch was er machen will und kann.
> Bin ja selber ein Fan von Chancengleichheit, aber anders läßt sich das Problem wohl nicht lösen. Zumindest sehe ich da keine.
> Es ist doch niemanden damit gedient wenn es so hohe Durchfallquoten gibt.



Nein bleibt es nicht. Du kannst vom Notenschnitt her genau gar nichts sagen. 
Du bekommst keine "Ausbildung" fürs Studium, wie auch? Schule und Uni sind absolut konträr, bis auf gewisse FHs, wo man noch einen fixen Stundenplan bekommt. Desweiteren gibt es zig Studienrichtungen die alle unterschiedliche Sachen verlangen. 
Wen interessieren die Durchfallquoten? Die sind auch nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein bleibt es nicht. Du kannst vom Notenschnitt her genau gar nichts sagen.


Aber man kann davon ausgehen das derjenige sich zumindest schon mal mehr angestrengt hat um wirklich in einen spezielles Fach reinzukommen.



> Du bekommst keine "Ausbildung" fürs Studium, wie auch? Schule und Uni sind absolut konträr, bis auf gewisse FHs, wo man noch einen fixen Stundenplan bekommt. Desweiteren gibt es zig Studienrichtungen die alle unterschiedliche Sachen verlangen.


Tja, dachte das die Schule auch eine Vorbereitung fürs Leben sein soll. Da wird man dann ja quasi ins kalte Wasser geschmissen.



> Wen interessieren die Durchfallquoten? Die sind auch nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig.


Ok. Wenn es hier keinen stört und auch für normal erachtet wird.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber man kann davon ausgehen das derjenige sich zumindest schon mal mehr angestrengt hat um wirklich in einen spezielles Fach reinzukommen.
> 
> 
> Tja, dachte das die Schule auch eine Vorbereitung fürs Leben sein soll. Da wird man dann ja quasi ins kalte Wasser geschmissen.
> ...



Was bedeutet "mehr angestrengt"? Schüler A hatte einen strengeren Lehrer, Schüler B einen etwas nachsichtigeren. Schüler B hat die bessere Note, kann vermutlich weniger, trotzdem hat er die bessere Note, oder zumindest dieselbe. 

Die Schule ist keine Vorbereitung aufs Leben. Die Schule vermittelt ein Grundwissen, sie sozialisiert (zusätzlich zu Eltern, Freunden etc). 
Jeder wird ins kalte Wasser geschmissen, spätestens wenn die erste Wohnung da ist. Versicherung, Kochen, Waschen, Putzen, all das lernst du in der Schule nicht. Ist aber alles nicht unwesentlich. 

Durchfallsquoten sagen halt wenig aus. Eine Prüfung kann sauschwer sein, oder die Prüflinge schlecht vorbereitet. Die Kombination ist natürlich fatal^^


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja auf meinen Lebensweg wird es mich wohl nie in eine Uni führen.


Muss ja auch gar nicht. Das Studium macht einen ja nicht zu einem besseren Menschen. Ich kann bspw. auf so manchen BWLer oder Soziologen absolut verzichten und würde sie nie vermissen. Bei eine Krankenschwester oder Klempner sieht es da jedoch schnell anders aus. 
Auch die Informatik bringt bekanntlich nicht nur Gutes hervor und hier und da trifft man auch Personen, die am liebsten auf jegliche Technik verzichten würden.
Du scheinst ein lustiger Kerl zu sein, der seinen Weg gefunden hat(?!), sich auch für außergewöhnliche Themen interessiert... ein Studium gäbe dir zwar vielleicht eher die Möglichkeit an die Hand, auch komplizierte Fragen zu ergründen, nur müssen die Antworten (so man sie denn tatsächlich in seiner Lebensspanne findet) nicht unbedingt das Leben erfüllen oder lebenswerter als andere machen.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das Studium auch so manch andere Opfer abverlangt. Wenn Freunde in den Urlaub gefahren sind, saß ich bei 35°C im Studentenwohnheim auf 10m² (also quasi Knast) und habe gelernt. Während andere ihren "Ausbildungssold" auf den Kopf geklopft haben, musste ich jeden Cent umdrehen. Ständig im Stress, immer irgendein Problem im Hinterkopf, getrieben vom schlechten Gewissen, wenn ich dann doch mal keinen Bock hatte und ins Schwimmbad ging (was selten war).
Ja, ich verdiene jetzt etwas mehr als mancher Schulfreund von damals. Aber das war nicht garantiert, hätte auch anders laufen können und die, die sich für eine Ausbildung entschieden hatten, leben heute auch nicht viel "schlechter". 
Ich habe manchmal, wenn ich die anderen so erzählen höre, sogar das Gefühl, einen Teil der besten Zeit meines Lebens falsch verwendet zu haben. Nicht, weil ich meine Berufswahl bereue. Die war durchaus richtig und macht bis heute Spaß. Aber ich hätte bspw. nicht so zwanghaft auf die Regelstudienzeit fixiert studieren sollen. 1-2 Semester mehr hätten keinen Unterschied gemacht, ich aber mehr mit den anderen unternehmen und erleben können.
Aber das ist nun auch egal. Kann man nicht ändern.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Finde aber auch gut das hier klar sagst wie die Realität aussieht gerade in Hinblick auf den Threadersteller. Dann kann er sich das alles mal in Ruhe überlegen.



So war es gedacht.


----------



## OField (4. Juli 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ich würde eher mal davon abrücken das Studium als heiligen Gral hinzustellen und eine Ausbildung attraktiver machen.


Zumal man den Großteil eines Informatik Bachelor Studiums (1st Hand Experience) eigentlich auch in einer Ausbildung vermitteln könnte, abgesehen von höherer Mathematik wird da nichts bahnbrechendes gelehrt.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "mehr angestrengt"? Schüler A hatte einen strengeren Lehrer, Schüler B einen etwas nachsichtigeren. Schüler B hat die bessere Note, kann vermutlich weniger, trotzdem hat er die bessere Note, oder zumindest dieselbe.


Ja ok. Das kann auch alles möglich sein.



> Die Schule ist keine Vorbereitung aufs Leben. Die Schule vermittelt ein Grundwissen, sie sozialisiert (zusätzlich zu Eltern, Freunden etc).
> Jeder wird ins kalte Wasser geschmissen, spätestens wenn die erste Wohnung da ist. Versicherung, Kochen, Waschen, Putzen, all das lernst du in der Schule nicht. Ist aber alles nicht unwesentlich.


Wobei es in manchen Schulen "Hauswirtschaft" Unterricht gibt. Das finde ich gut. Sinnvoller als "Textil" für Jungen wo sich die meisten sowieso nicht für interessieren.  Aber die Selbstständigkeit nimmt einen wohl niemand ab. Die muß man lernen.

Naja, ich dachte das den Abiturienten zumindest grob erklärt wird die das an den Unis so funktioniert.


> Durchfallsquoten sagen halt wenig aus. Eine Prüfung kann sauschwer sein, oder die Prüflinge schlecht vorbereitet. Die Kombination ist natürlich fatal^^








Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein lustiger Kerl zu sein, der seinen Weg gefunden hat(?!), sich auch für außergewöhnliche Themen interessiert... ein Studium gäbe dir zwar vielleicht eher die Möglichkeit an die Hand, auch komplizierte Fragen zu ergründen, nur müssen die Antworten (so man sie denn tatsächlich in seiner Lebensspanne findet) nicht unbedingt das Leben erfüllen oder lebenswerter als andere machen.


Damit beschäftige ich mich eher hobbymäßig wenn ich mal Lust darauf habe. Manche Fragen lassen sich auch wahrscheinlich nie beantworten, aber Diskussionen darüber können sehr spannend sein.

Ob ich meinen Lebensweg gefunden habe kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß aber mitlerweile was ich kann und was nicht kann. Beruflich gesehen lief das aus u.a.  gesundheitlichen Gründen alles nicht so glatt, aber ich habe mich meiner derzeitigen Situation abgefunden. Habe meine Familie und Freunde. Meine Frau und mein Sohn sind gesund. Das ist mir am wichtigsten!



> Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das Studium auch so manch andere Opfer abverlangt. Wenn Freunde in den Urlaub gefahren sind, saß ich bei 35°C im Studentenwohnheim auf 10m² (also quasi Knast) und habe gelernt. Während andere ihren "Ausbildungssold" auf den Kopf geklopft haben, musste ich jeden Cent umdrehen. Ständig im Stress, immer irgendein Problem im Hinterkopf, getrieben vom schlechten Gewissen, wenn ich dann doch mal keinen Bock hatte und ins Schwimmbad ging (was selten war).
> Ja, ich verdiene jetzt etwas mehr als mancher Schulfreund von damals. Aber das war nicht garantiert, hätte auch anders laufen können und die, die sich für eine Ausbildung entschieden hatten, leben heute auch nicht viel "schlechter".
> Ich habe manchmal, wenn ich die anderen so erzählen höre, sogar das Gefühl, einen Teil der besten Zeit meines Lebens falsch verwendet zu haben. Nicht, weil ich meine Berufswahl bereue. Die war durchaus richtig und macht bis heute Spaß. Aber ich hätte bspw. nicht so zwanghaft auf die Regelstudienzeit fixiert studieren sollen. 1-2 Semester mehr hätten keinen Unterschied gemacht, ich aber mehr mit den anderen unternehmen und erleben können.
> Aber das ist nun auch egal. Kann man nicht ändern.


Ja der Lohn für die harte Arbeit und das lernen kommt dann meistens erst später. Aber du hast was geschafft und kannst stolz auf dich sein.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Juli 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt nicht bei den Unis, sondern eher an den explodierenden Abiturientenquoten.
> Abitur fur alle ist falsche Losung - FOCUS Online


Da magst du recht haben - aber woran liegt das, dass fast jeder heutzutage mit dem Abitur von der Schule gehen will? Daran ist doch auch die Industrie selber schuld. Überspitzt gesagt: Wenn für den Beruf des Postboten schon ein Abitur vorausgesetzt wird, weil er einmal im Jahr einen französischen Namen lesen können muss, dann läuft auch seitens der Unternehmen bei den Anforderungen für die Auszubildenden gründlich etwas schief.
Etliche Abiturienten wollen auch nur einen zukunftsfähigen Beruf lernen, die haben gar nicht unbedingt alle vor, zu studieren.
Mit nem Hauptschulabschluss kann man heutzutage ja fast nur noch Bäcker oder Straßenbauer werden. Welcher 16-Jährige will sowas denn machen...? Die Mittlere Reife reicht immerhin noch für die meisten kaufmännischen Berufe, viel mehr ist da oft aber auch schon nicht mehr drin.

Und mal ehrlich: Wenn du Personalchef bei einer Bank wärst, welchen Azubi als Bankkaufmann würdest du einstellen? Den Realschüler mit Notenschnitt 2,0 oder den Abiturienten mit Notenschnitt 2,0? Meist ist es doch wie beim Kartenspiel, Ass schlägt König.


----------



## Gimmick (5. Juli 2018)

Wir bekommen btw. wohl ab September einen Azubi für den Fachinformatiker - Bereich Anwendungsentwicklung. 
Bin gespannt, mein erster Azubi .


----------



## Taskmaster (5. Juli 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Etliche Abiturienten wollen auch nur einen zukunftsfähigen Beruf lernen, die haben gar nicht unbedingt alle vor, zu studieren.


Naja, die Zahlen sind schon krass (vor allem im zeitlichen Verlauf). 1980 haben noch 22% das Abitur erreicht, 19,5%, gingen an eine Uni, von denen dann 13% einen Abschluss schafften. 2015 erreichten 53% das Abitur, 58,2% fingen ein Studium an und 32,3% derer beendeten es.
Natürlich gehen auch noch einige in die Ausbildung (sonst wäre längst alles zusammengebrochen), aber eben auch extrem viele ins Studium und brechen dieses dann irgendwann erfolglos ab. 


Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: Wenn du Personalchef bei einer Bank wärst, welchen Azubi als Bankkaufmann würdest du einstellen? Den Realschüler mit Notenschnitt 2,0 oder den Abiturienten mit Notenschnitt 2,0? Meist ist es doch wie beim Kartenspiel, Ass schlägt König.


Die Abi/Realschulnote wäre mir reichlich egal. Es käme mir darauf an, wer zum Job passt.
Beim Abiturienten sehe ich eher das etwas höhere Alter als Bonus. Denn damit einher geht manchmal (leider nicht immer) eine etwas reifere Persönlichkeit, die schon etwas genauer weiß, wohin es im Leben gehen wird.
Dafür gibt es ja auch eigentlich die Vorstellungsgespräche und Praktika (die mancher Betrieb heutzutage aber leider zweckentfremden).
Ich habe bspw. lieber einen Quereinsteiger neben mir, der nie eine Uni von innen gesehen hat, trotzdem das Niveau bedienen kann und ins Team passt, als jemanden mit dem besten Notendurchschnitt der Welt, der nur Unruhe verbreitet und nicht alleine gelassen werden kann, weil jegliche Erfahrung und Selbstständigkeit fehlt.

Aber leider bin ich kein Personaler und ja, es wird leider viel zu viel Wert bei Ausbildungsberufen auf Schulnoten und Schulabschlüsse gelegt. Ich verstehe aber auch, dass man bei hunderte Bewerber auch eine Vorabauslese durchführen muss.
Ich hätte es gerne wieder etwas rationaler und der Wirklichkeit entsprechend: Haupt- und Realschüler stellen die Masse, die die Ausbildungsberufe besetzen, das Abitur sollte wirklich nur für diejenigen Sinn ergeben, die tatsächlich auch an einer Uni/FH studieren wollen (sollten und können, weil sie entsprechend motiviert/begabt/etc. sind) und das entsprechend nachweisen (dann sollte auch ein Abi mit 3,x die Tür für das Wunschfach öffnen, wenn die mit dem Studiengang korrelierenden Fächer gut bis sehr gut bestanden [bspw. Physik und Biologie 10-15 Punkte und man würde gerne Biologie], die Durchschnittsnote durch für diesen unwichtige Fächer [Musik, Sport, Deutsch, Religion, etc. pp.] stark nach unten gezogen worden ist.).
Denn das Schlimmste ist nämlich, dass mit der Entwertung des Abiturs natürlich auch alle anderen Abschlüsse immer schlechter dastehen, auch dort die Anforderungen in den Keller rauschen und quasi als "Trostpreis für Dumme" wahrgenommen werden, man dann solch tolle Lösungen wie die Abschaffung der Hauptschule forciert. Dabei ist die Hauptschule gar nicht das Problem. Es ist ihre Stigmatisierung und Entwertung.
Ein Abi sollte zumindest mMn. ohne Studienwunsch in einer Bewerbung um eine Ausbildungsstelle nicht wertvoller als ein Realschulabschluss sein.
Das könnte man mMn. erreichen, indem man den Realschulabschluss inhaltlich aufwertet und im Abitur mehr Wissen vermittelt, das tatsächlich für ein Studium relevant und zu speziell ist, um mit ihm Realschülern den Rang ablaufen zu können.
Die Eltern und Schüler sollen wieder abwägen, ob sich ein Abitur für sie wirklich lohnt, sie ein Studium anstreben möchten und es nicht erreichen wollen, weil sie denken, sie hätten sonst eh keine Zukunft und der Staat darauf reagiert, indem er dieses immer einfacher macht, damit auch ja jeder Seppel versorgt wird.
"Abitur für alle, Real- und Hauptschüler sind wertlos" ist einfach unsinnig.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

Es werden sogar Unterschiede zwischen Abitur vom Gymnasien und Gesamtschulen gemacht. Das Abitur vom Gymnasium wird immer höher angesehen.



			
				Taskmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Denn das Schlimmste ist nämlich, dass mit der Entwertung des Abiturs natürlich auch alle anderen Abschlüsse immer schlechter dastehen, auch dort die Anforderungen in den Keller rauschen und quasi als "Trostpreis für Dumme" wahrgenommen werden, man dann solch tolle Lösungen wie die Abschaffung der Hauptschule forciert. Dabei ist die Hauptschule gar nicht das Problem. Es ist ihre Stigmatisierung und Entwertung.
> Ein Abi sollte zumindest mMn. ohne Studienwunsch in einer Bewerbung um eine Ausbildungsstelle nicht wertvoller als ein Realschulabschluss sein.
> Das könnte man mMn. erreichen, indem man den Realschulabschluss inhaltlich aufwertet und im Abitur mehr Wissen vermittelt, das tatsächlich für ein Studium relevant und zu speziell ist, um mit ihm Realschülern den Rang ablaufen zu können.


Das sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Taonris (5. Juli 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Und dann haste wie in Medizin einen NC von 1,0 und immernoch zuviele Bewerber .
> 
> Ich würde eher mal davon abrücken das Studium als heiligen Gral hinzustellen und eine Ausbildung attraktiver machen.



Keine Angst die rennen nach Österreich und studieren dort Medizin besetzen wertvolle Studienplätze der Österreicher, nach Beendigung des Studiums gehts zurück in die Heimat, ist ja nicht so als ob wir in Österreich einen Ärztemangel hätten.


----------

